# Console settings oddity



## fmw (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

to make a long story short, I'm currently experimenting with a variety of installation and software options on a separate disk. So for the first time, I've been using the console intensely, and the Scroll Lock key looks a bit worn now 

For the first time, I tried to tweak the language settings for the console. German newsgroups *do* look better with umlauts.

I followed the instructions given in:http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~eserte/FreeBSD/doc/umlaute/umlaute.html

This document tells you to change the the TERM settings in /etc/ttys: 

```
cons25 --> cons2511
```
 As a result, csh complained about not finding /etc/termcap

```
can't find /etc/termcap. Using dumb terminal
(or some such -  it was in German)
```
which was where it's supposed to be... vi and tin refused to work. I reverted the settings and all is well except that config menus look a bit strange.

So while this is not critical, it would be nice to have. There's a chance that I might have forgotten something. :-o

Cheers,
Frank


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

Handbook: Chapter 23 Localization - I18N/L10N Usage and Setup


----------

